# Concord Mills, NC CCO (Concord Mills)



## Sprout (Oct 16, 2006)

I'll be there next weekend and was wondering how the selection was.


----------



## Clada (May 23, 2007)

Today

Lure
Waternymph, Mancatcher, Aquavert e/s
Bait, Sex Ray, Pink Clash l/g



Bait
Pink Resort, After Tan and Sun UNder l/c

Hooked
Golden bronzer

Lightful Essence, Lightful moisterizer

try-on packs

45 and 100 pack makeup remover wipes

X-mas
Cool eyes palette, lip gloss set-both warm and cool, lip trio with bag-red, pink, tan
brush sets- face and eyes

Zandra 
Morange L/s

Couture
Couture, House of Style, Influential l/s

s/s
crimsonaire, gracious me

e/l
ola viola ( and others)

e/s
purple shower, overgrown, iris print

pigment
softwash grey, apricot, pinked mauve, night light

Tailor Made
one eye palette, two lip palette and the green brush set

l/l 
velvetella

blush
sweet william, pink swoon, cheeky

quads
take wing, sweetie cake

traincases
gray traincase, 
silver case
black alligator case with pink interior and bottle, eyelash curler, tweezer and sponge

There's more, but that's what sticks in my head.


----------



## nursie (Jun 19, 2008)

i went to this one on monday june 16. things i remember seeing: 
both fafi blushes
moonbathe cranberry e/s, moonbathe bronzer compacts
shimmersand and penny shadesticks, a few others
holiday 07 e/s and lip pallettes
single e/s: beautiful iris,typographic,knight divine,sumptous olive,several others
paintpots: bare study,indianwood,painterly,several others

lots of lippies, studio fix liquid and compact,every type of concealer


----------



## nursie (Jul 5, 2008)

ahhhhh i guess im the only one down this way! but, i had an unplanned trip back to this CCO today (YAY!)

they had at least 15 boxes of SOLAR BITS ($13.75) in 'sunpower' today
about five shades of mineralize eyeshadow duos ($11.75)
they have about 20 shades of individual e/s
mattenes and slimshines,20 lipsticks and 20 lipglass
stylistics lipsticks and highlight powders
they also have the old sweetie cakes e/s quad

anyway, from my experience with CCO's, i can say from my two trips there now that this one is well stocked with MAC

my haul from here today included:
pandimonium e/s quad
single e/s pots: antiqued,rose blanc,gorgeous gold (i had one more but the sales lady this time told me they limit 3 of any one item....fine, whatev)
greenstroke paint pot
bare slimshine
mineralize eyeshadow duos in: engaging,earthly riches,family silver
and solarbits in sunpower


----------



## carrieann07 (Jul 23, 2008)

You aren't the only one! I go to college in Charlotte and can't wait to move back in August...I love this CCO!


----------



## carrieann07 (Jul 23, 2008)

You aren't the only one! I go to college in Charlotte and can't wait to move back in August...I love this CCO!


----------



## nursie (Jul 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *carrieann07* 

 
_You aren't the only one! I go to college in Charlotte and can't wait to move back in August...I love this CCO!_

 

oh yay!  i'll be up there again this weekend (aug. 2) to take my kids back-to-school shopping with the tax free weekend, so i'll be stopping back by this CCO to see what's new


----------



## nursie (Aug 2, 2008)

yesterday i picked up emote blush (they had at least 10 more of them on the shelf), i got a mattene lip (rubenesque). there wasnt anything new in there to wow about.

they keep all the mac brushes at the checkout counter, they had a lot including the 180 brush.


----------



## AmyAngel (Aug 7, 2008)

Ran by there yesterday after work - apparently 6:15 on Wednesday is a fine time to shop as I was the only one in there other than the 2 girls working (who were nice and helpful). I got MES Earthly Riches (they also had Family Silver and one other) and a brush set (the set in the black rectangular case, with black handles on the brushes), since I only have one MAC brush. They had many of the Sweetie Cakes quad, and I've kind of regretted not getting it, but I really shouldn't have spent as much as I did! I'll probably go back within the next couple weeks.

I saw quite a few lipglasses including one Heatherette (the orangey one?) and Fafi (and a couple others I think were LE, but didn't have special packaging to make them easy to ID), some blushes, lots of foundations... I should have paid better attention. I saw some of the glosses that came in pots and had the patterns swirled on top. They had a few eyeshadows but most of them were purples, blues and darks which I'm already overloaded on. I saw a small number of eye pencils and some glitter liners, some lipsticks. They had a few full-size brushes of various kinds, but they mostly seemed to be not the more basic ones to me. Next time I'll stay longer and look through more carefully. 

I'm pretty new, so I also really suck at remembering names of collections I wasn't around for and ID'ing LE's! Sorry!

I live on the other side of Charlotte, so I kind of wish it was closer, but then again if it was any closer I'd probably be over there CONSTANTLY and be even more broke than I already am!


----------



## nursie (Aug 7, 2008)

i think the sweetie cakes quads will still be there when you come back, they've been there for a while now...i always look at them, and then put it back because i'd never wear it, but its so pretty!


----------



## Julie5 (Aug 20, 2008)

your lucky yours ha solar bits,mine sadly doesnt and I wanted some


----------



## nursie (Nov 15, 2008)

i went there today. things i remember:

fafi eyes 2 e/s quad. the hot pink lipglass from fafi. three shades of fafi lipsticks,the brownish blush from fafi. 2 shades of heatherette lipglasses, heatherette e/s trio 1. fafi powder brush in the fafi clear plastic packaging.

neosci fi single e/s in the two lightest shades (sorry forget names, just know colors mostly). other e/s singles: blanc type,handwritten,typographic,femme noir.

paint pots i remember: otherwordly,layin low...they had about 10 shades in all.

color forms powder compact. warm and cool color forms e/s palettes. travel e/s palettes. still have some solar bits. holiday 2007 silver handled brush sets. msf lightscapade,warmed. msf natural in medium.
lots of studio fix compacts.
that's all i remember now


----------



## BadBadGirl (Nov 22, 2008)

I hope the Heatherette glosses will still be there next weekend!


----------



## Lapis (Mar 8, 2009)

I went today
COC quads no spiced chocolate
heatherette trio with the blue
colorforms es palettes
single es from naughty nauticals, 1 neo scifi, poste haste and other mattes
about 8 paint pots
a couple blushes inc emote
SF and SFF most 35 and up
lots of skin care
the 188 and 180 brushes some full sized eye brushes also and sets




my dd started throw a tantrum and I wanted to get to Ikea before driving back to SC so I left but I know I missed some stuff


----------



## nursie (Mar 30, 2009)

visited today. they had color forms powders and several of three colors of the colorforms brush sets. they also had a patternmaker brush set...some other brush sets with just black bags.

heatherette e/s palettes, fafi e/s quads, cult of cherry shadowy lady and tempting quads

no paint pots 

all of the tendertones

20 or so lipsticks...the few names i remember: up note, 1N...ugh, that's all i remember!

15 approx lipglass/plushglass...hothouse, cherry blossom, they still have lure lipglasses

fragrances: hue mv2,emeralde (well, the green one however it's spelled)

studio mist foundation in dark shades, studio fix powder  in varied shades..about 5 shades there. studio fix fluid in only darker shades.

the only blushes were browns...several emote blushes left.

they still have that hullabuloo highlight powder (im sick of seeing it!)

little trios of 2 and a small eyeliner brush in a tiny bag.

green gel cleanser in old and new packaging (new packaging was only .25 more than the old packaging). charged waters and fix +

suite array e/s, about 4 different shades.

always a lot of e/s at this store. all of the starflash. about 3 mineral e/s including fresh green mix. 

ok, that's all i can remember at the moment. i keep saying im going to go in with a notepad and take photos with my phone, but then you feel eyes on you!! i'll edit if i remember anything else 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




oh, and i'll be heading to myrtle beach cco's next week YaY!


----------



## TraumaDoll (May 1, 2009)

Any info on this one?


----------



## llealy (May 3, 2009)

I went today and they still had most of the tendertones, a lot of the starflash eyeshadows a couple quads.  The palettes I can remember are Heatherette, CoC Tempting, Shadowy Lady, Holiday collection Devoted Poppy, Warm Eyes, and Smokey Eyes (which was sold out at Christmas at my mac counter so I was super excited to see it!), and a couple duos - i specifically remember Ocean.  I also saw a few mineralize eyeshadows.  There were only two fluidlines, one in the frosty white color, and all the sparkly eyeliner pencils (orpheus, raven, etc.)  

The blushes were okay, but most were brown-ish.  I remember emote, strada, and hipness.  The foundation selection was very minimal, and normally they have a lot more there, and they had no studio finish concealer, but they did have some of the foundation sticks and one or two studio finish powders.  They always seem to have at least 30-40 lipsticks/slimshines/glosses and today was about the same.  They also had cleanser, strobecream, prep and prime in neutralize, fix +, and the fast response eye cream.

Brush-wise, they had a 188, a 129se, 180 and I think 181, a big fan brush, a 179, and 123.  Then they had about a trillion of the brush sets in all different colors.

This store does have a pretty good origins selection and they always have a ton of gift sets.  They also always have just about every clinique face product ever invented.  I  have noticed that they tend not to have as much clinique makeup, but today they had a lot of clinique foundations.  I kind of breeze over the estee lauder, prescriptives and bobbi brown but the selection seemed pretty good and pretty standard.  All in all, I wasn't super thrilled with the selections for MAC eyeshadows and eyeliners (what i normally shop there for) but the red holiday palettes are a very exciting find and I would've gotten the other two if I hadn't already gotten them at Christmas.  Other than that though, if you've been there in last 3 months, you've seen the rest of the selection.


----------



## citre (May 7, 2009)

I'll be going here this weekend... maybe they'll get some new stuff in before then!


----------



## driz69 (May 17, 2009)

I went there today these are the items i remember them having although there were plenty of other stuff like shadesticks, lipsticks and others.

there are quite a few shadows. 
2 quads fafi and tempting. 
3 lip holiday palettes. 
brushes set holiday carmine face and eyes, fringe set, pattermaker, colour froms red, purple and green brush sets. 
msf in warmed and 2 more. 
fluidline set with macroviolet and blacktrack. 
tons of tendertones. 
dazzleglasses i remember comet the blue one and others. 
4 holiday eyes palettes
blushes spaced out, xrocks, sweetness and others

Hope this helps if your going there soon. I was pleasently surprised with the selection.


----------



## jen77 (May 24, 2009)

Still had pretty much all listed above.

A few shadows, all I can remember is
Lotusland, Dreamaker, Magnetic Fields, Henna, Knight, Knight Divine, Wookwinked, Da Bling, Bold & Brazen, Top Hat

Heatherette 1 Trio,
2 Dame Edna Lipsticks and 1 Lipgloss,
3 of the Holiday '08 Eyeshadow Palettes,
several lipsticks and glosses,
a couple brush sets


----------



## BadBadGirl (Jun 1, 2009)

Please please please still have dazzleglasses and tendertones when I get there! LOL. I'm going to have to squeeze in a trip to Charlotte this weekend or next. I wish I had seen this thread before I would have done the 2 hour trip there already!


----------



## jen77 (Jun 3, 2009)

The only dazzleglass I saw when I was there which would was weekend b4 last was Comet Blue.


----------



## fairypink (Jun 10, 2009)

Has anyone seen things from the Fafi collection recently? I am interested in Hipness blush and a few of the lipcolors.


----------



## llealy (Jun 10, 2009)

they had hipness in may and the fafi brush. I think that was all that was left from that collection though


----------



## thatgurl (Jun 30, 2009)

Would anyone be able to tell me which entrance would be the closest (parking & walking wise) to get to the CCO quickly?  

We'll be making a run thru Concord this weekend & the CCO is the only store I want to go in.  I've attempted to find a map of the mall on outletbound.com, but I didn't have any success....they even had the wrong 877# listed for the center.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Thank you!


----------



## llealy (Jul 1, 2009)

if you go in the main food court entrance and turn left it's only a few stores down on your right. But sometimes parking there is outrageous so you can also park at tj maxx and turn right into the mall. It's farther to the store but you can usually park right near the door.  The store is literally right across from off 5th so if you're lucky enough to find a spot there you can walk right through the store and across the hallway


----------



## thatgurl (Jul 2, 2009)

Thank you so much, llealy!  

My husband appreciates your post as much as I do!


----------



## awyer (Sep 22, 2009)

anyone been recently? going tomorrow


----------



## llealy (Sep 27, 2009)

A week ago they had all the hello kitty stuff.


----------



## nursie (Sep 30, 2009)

i'm planning to go this weekend, fingers crossed i find some good things and will update after...anything specific anyone is looking for let me know and i'll make sure to note if they have it!


----------



## nursie (Oct 10, 2009)

was there today. things i remember: both hello kitty e/s pallettes. the 165 and 275 brushes...several brushes at the counter. top knot,pincurl,henna e/s...about 20 e/s colors.
strawberry blonde lg. blonde and brunette msf, light flush and refined msf. almost all of the grand duos mb. dame edna and hello kitty highlight/powder compacts. dress camp pink lg. buoy oh buoy and lollipop loving ls, plus about 20 other ls.

oh and the monogram mystery powder compact. several mac perfumes: the rose one from rose romance,mv VI,turquatic. a monogram ls. tricolor lipglasses. 
mineral makeup in a range of shades. that's all i can remember now.


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Oct 10, 2009)

^^If anyone is going can they do a CP for a couple of the Dresscamp Fashion Lipglasses for me (the pink one).  PM me if you can!  Thanks.


----------



## queli13 (Jan 24, 2010)

anybody go here lately?


----------



## aeroerin (Apr 5, 2010)

I'm going to echo queli13 and ask if anyone's been there recently.  I may just call up the store & see what they have in stock--I want to go after finals end & treat myself to some cheaper MAC!

EDIT:  Called to ask what MSFs they had in stock; the salesperson said they has Refined, Smooth Merge, and Triple Fusion.  Hope this helps someone! :]  I was personally looking to see if they still had Lollipop Loving l/s or Hipness blush, but they didn't have either of them. :[


----------



## Care (Apr 5, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aeroerin* 

 
_I'm going to echo queli13 and ask if anyone's been there recently.  I may just call up the store & see what they have in stock--I want to go after finals end & treat myself to some cheaper MAC!

EDIT:  Called to ask what MSFs they had in stock; the salesperson said they has Refined, Smooth Merge, and Triple Fusion.  Hope this helps someone! :]  I was personally looking to see if they still had Lollipop Loving l/s or Hipness blush, but they didn't have either of them. :[_

 
did you happen to ask what pigments they had in stock?


----------



## aeroerin (Apr 5, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Care* 

 
_did you happen to ask what pigments they had in stock?_

 
I didn't.  I asked what blushes they had and she said "well, we have 20 different ones..." so I didn't want to make her go through and list them all.  If you're really interested but don't want to waste the gas on the trip, I'd definitely give the main mall a call at (704) 979-3000 and go through their menu to be put through to the CCO.  Let us know what you find out!


----------



## caitlinmarie (Jul 23, 2010)

I live in Charlotte.  I was at this store yesterday.  They have quite a few pigments.  Of the ones I could remember:

Violet, Pink Opal, Steel Blue and a bunch more.

Also, quite a few mineralized blushes as well.  I got hand-finish.

I'm headed back today to get some more stuff


----------



## missanne (Jul 24, 2010)

Do you recall seeing Sunny by Nature MSF?


----------



## Care (Aug 31, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *missanne* 

 
_Do you recall seeing Sunny by Nature MSF?_

 

I don't recall seeing that one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I did see Porcelain Pink, Blonde, Brunette, Smooth Merge and a handful of others.

They ahd about a dozen pigments (Pink Opal, Steel Blue, Rose, Hi Def Cyan, Mutiny, Antique Green, Rock It Yellow).

2 row of eyeshadows (Bitter, Smoke & Diamonds, Cream Del Mei 4 from the style warriors, 1 from liberty of london)

Blue Flame MES and Guilt By Association

A ton of those mineralized blushes that are like half swirly and half a solid color

Lots of MAC fragrances (I recall seeing the naked honey one but at least 3 or 4 others)

Decent selection of brushes, I remember the 109, 223 (the LE one?), 226, 189 and two of those flat topped buffer brushes (white bristles)

all of the 4 cream blushes from lillyland & both blushes from L.O.L


----------



## Care (Sep 25, 2010)

Went today, seemed they had the same selection


----------



## raynebeau2 (Sep 26, 2010)

do they ever have nail polishes or any of the makeup bags?


----------



## Care (Sep 28, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *raynebeau2* 

 
_do they ever have nail polishes or any of the makeup bags?_

 
yep!  I think I saw a couple  (maybe 8-10) of nailpolishes, and they had a few makeup bags.  Last time I was there I picked up the summer trend bag from summer 09, it was so cute with zebra print on it!


----------



## Care (Apr 9, 2011)

Lots of great stuff, definately worth a look around if you're nearby!

  	All of the pigments from Fab. Felines, Tartan Tale (including all 3 mini pigment sets), Alice + Olivia, and lots of others that were still in the old style jars.

  	Tonssss of single eyeshadows (all from To The Beach, Liberty of London, and 4 from Venomous Villans [3 were evil queen, 1 was Cruella] ), some of the shadows from Dare To Wear, all in all maybe about 60+ total.

  	A few of the holiday eyeshadow palettes, also the Leopard Luxe quad and the Athma quad from Micky Contractor's collection.

  	Lots of items from the Tartan Tale color collection (My Highland Honey, Her Blooming cheek, pigments, and some of the dazzleglass cremes) & holiday sets including all 3 of the lipgloss sets, 3 of the lipgloss/lipstick bags, the mini nail polishes, and the 3 mini pigment sets.  A few of the brush sets as well.

  	Opulash mascara, which looks really nice.  And a handful of Technakohl liners.

  	A bunch of mineralized blushes (from In The Groove and other various collections.  One blush from Venomous Villans.

  	Maybe 40 different lipsticks including Jazzed, and a few from To The Beach, the pink Lady Gaga VG lipstick and 2 of the Marcel Wanders lipsticks.

  	Maybe the same amount of lipglosses along with tons of cremesheens & dazzleglass & superglass & all 4 of the Marcel Wanders lipglosses.  Both the Lady Gaga & Cyndi Lauper lipglosses

  	Decent selection of brushes (they have the fancy 187 brush from the Marcel Wander's collection!!)

  	Great selection of foundations, some Studio Fix powders, Mineralized Skin Finish powders, and some very sheer loose powder foundation.  Moistureblend, Mineralized liquid & cream foundations.

  	Oh they also had the little cute Sir Teddy keychain from Tartan Tale.

  	All in all, I was pleasantly surprised with the huge selection!


----------



## tkkana (May 3, 2011)

i'm heading out on thrusday to cco. anything i should get? never bought any mac..so i'll prolly be looking for eyeshadow/liners and fdnt. 
  	any suggestions would be great!
  	tkk


----------



## BadBadGirl (Aug 1, 2011)

I went today, it looks like Care posted most of what is still there now less some items.r I got excited when I saw dare to wear glass, bit they didn't have the colors I wanted. I will be back before the month is over to grab the moisturelush cream, I want to give it a try.


----------



## Care (Feb 6, 2012)

Spotted the duo fibre brush set from this past holiday there, a ton of peacocky shadows, lots of wonder woman items, and some of the holiday collection (crushed metal ball, and some palettes).

  	andddd full sized smashbox primers!!


----------



## afulton (Feb 7, 2012)

The Holiday Sets were at my local CCO too.  I picked up the duo fibre brush set for $36.



Care said:


> Spotted the duo fibre brush set from this past holiday there, a ton of peacocky shadows, lots of wonder woman items, and some of the holiday collection (crushed metal ball, and some palettes).
> 
> andddd full sized smashbox primers!!


----------



## RaizinnthaSun (May 1, 2013)

I visited this CCO on 4/26/13.  This CCO had a lot of good stuff.  It's definitely worth the trip if you live near it or are traveling near it.  This is what I remember: 

  	Lightscapade MSF
  	Lots of Prolongwear lipsticks
  	Enchantress lg
  	To the beach bronzers (Sundipped) and Beauty Powder
  	Aquadisiac es.  Minerarlized eyeshadows, a few pressed pigments, lots of other eyeshadows that I can't remember their names
  	Immortal flower blush
  	Modern mandarin blush (there were several of the other blushes that were released during this blush collection)
  	Coygirl blush
  	Highland Honey blush
  	The Beth Ditto beauty powder 
  	Earthshine MSF (Heavenly creatures)
  	Several Heavenly Creatures eyeshadows
  	Ruffian lipsticks (the red one and nude one)
  	Embrace me and entertain me lipliners
  	Caqui lg
  	Lightful Skin products (essence serum, softening lotion, moisturizing gel)
  	Prep and prime everything (lots of prep and prim products including primers, powder, and that gel compact thing)
  	226, 192, 194, 234, 167SH, and lots of other brushes.  This CCO had a lot of limited edition brushes.
  	Cleanse off oil, eye makeup remover, Fix+
  	Call me bubbles quad
  	Charged water moisturizer
  	Superb extra dimension skinfinish
  	Strobe cream


----------

